# azureus wonâ??t boot on my mac



## Redgriffin (Sep 12, 2006)

*azureus won’t boot on my mac*

Any way I have a relatively old eMac that runs OS X 10.2.8, it’s not the best but it works. Right now I for some reason can’t get azureus to work on it usually I use one of the older versions like 2.3.0 or older. I now no that reason for this was becose I don’t have Java 1.5 but I can’t really get java 1.5 on my comp I was wondering if any one have a link to an azureus download of OSX that doesn’t require Java 1.5


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry, but azureus is a bit torrent client, and i quote from the forum rules:


> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


therefore, we will not be helping you with this. please take time to read the rules before making anymore posts.


----------

